# Nice site - West Coast Portugal ?



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Some of the family (daughter, husband and 4 yr old) are flying out to Lisbon late April and we would appreciate any informed recommendations for a good family / beach campsite somewhere nearby.... say...... within an hour (or so) of Lisbon itself. A few beach options, nice site and somewhere to eat/drink nearby. No mozzies !

We are on the Algarve at the moment but starting to head on up the west coast soon for the first time. 

Likewise, am I right in assuming the winter will have moved on up there by then ?

Cheers!

Barry


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi fella

There is a campsite at Peniche on the west coast, it's a municipal and it was very cheap when we stayed there last year. 5.15 euro for truck, 2 people and electric!
It's not the most fancy, but it's close to the beach and a 10/15 min walk to town.

If you want a Portuguese campsite book, you can buy this from larger supermarkets... roteiro book

hth

wilse


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes peniche is not a bad little place. but dont forget this is the Atlantic side and can be wild and windy, if you want a good stop on your way up make for Amodo beach you can wild camp overlooking this loverly bay and walk the great beach, lots of places to stop around Lisboa follow the coastal road from the bridge and you can park on the river front,


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks to both of you. Appreciated.

Peniche and Amodo beach are now firmly on the itinerary and Lisbon itself. Cheers.

Any other suggestions please.

Barry


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi for looking around Lisbon its self their is Camping Lisboa or wilding it down on the waterfront next to the Monument to Henry the Navigator, both in the campsite database.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2466
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2888

Also Orbitur Camping Club, a small version of the CC. http://www.orbitur.com/en_Home1.html

Olley


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sintra is well worth a visit . outside of lisbon best if you read up about in your travel guide , Portugal is magic away from the Algarve , Tomar the old HQ of the knights templars , its a country of castles, lakes,(barragems) Roman sites ,conimbrigga, and you can wild camp away from the masses . water in most villages and towns or from a running supply . The Tres-monts is a good area to visit up in the north towards Spain, fro Braga to chaves n103Roman rd magic views of the valley below and , or drive the Duro valley


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

forgot the pics/ 
wild westcoast beach ? shh.


----------

